# Confusing Trip



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Steve and i went out a couple hours last night and i would have to say it was the strangest trip yet. We took some live shad, carp and bluegill. The first fish of the night came on a live shad, it screamed my clicker and since i was occupied steve set hook and caught a channel weighing 2 pounds. The night went on with run after run and having us setting hook and getting air. The next fish of the night came on a 4 inch carp, the clicker screamed on a very hard long run i set hook, and had it on. hoping it was a flathead i was disappointed to see a 4 pound channel on the bank. We took a couple more channels that night, none on cut shad. all came on carp and 5 or 6 inch bluegill.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I was glad to get something but to have them channels run clickers that hard was quit interesting. on everyone we thought it was a flatty, like he said very confusin trip. but a ok night to be out. Only wish we could have at least one flatty


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I tell you what, I had the same experience just wed night....fished from 8pm-8am.....calm eddie, 4 poles from 2ft to 20ft of water....clickers went screaming at least 4-5 different times, set the hook on air as well....just couldn't figure it out...I thought it was the circle hooks so I switched to Kahles and still 3 misses.....caught 1 small channel (on a small pole without clicker)....hmmm...I thought maybe gar on the live stuff shallow, but even had a run in 20ft of water on cut shad....so I don't know, gar usually don't bother me deep.....:/


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I wish channels would bite on what they are supposed to and leave Flathead bait alone


----------



## chubbahead (Jan 24, 2008)

I've had the same problems on my last two trips. I can't keep a big bluegill in the water for longer than 30 minutes. It's really been pissing me off. They have all been running my clickers hard as well. I've casted out the heads and body pieces of the crushed bluegills from my misses and the channels won't touch them. All they will hit is the large live bait.


----------



## Woody3825 (Jun 6, 2008)

Not sure where you guys are fishing, but from what you described, I'd swear you were fishing my spot on the GMR. I've had the exact same thing happen to me the last several outings. Hoping the flatties come out tonight!


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

I thought I was the only one this was happening to. I went out a few times last week to the Scioto, and had three big runs, but no fish. What's the deal?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ive been fishing the Tuscarawas River and having the exact same problem........awesome runs on live baits that really burn the clicker and they just wont hook up.........i always find the bluegills crushed about a half inch from the hook just behind the gills.........the few fish we have hooked up on have been channel cats that are way too small to be taking baits the size that i use..........im glad im not the only one having this problem........we have caught a few small flatties........my wife landed one last night that was 3 1/2 lbs on a 6 inch live bluegill..........a few nights ago my buddy landed a 27 lber while we were fishing together.......but for the most part its been all small flattties (under 10 lbs) and channel cats that have been hitting for us too !! 

i think the channels are aggressive because the spawn is finally over and they are hungry and i think the flatties are just finishing up with the spawn, hopefully in about a week things will get back to normal !!!


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Gar Gar Gar!!!!! They are everywhere on the Ohio right now. Even hit at 20ft, especially if it is near a tributary mouth. I hope they go away soon. Seems it is like this at about the same time every year, around here anyway.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Gar can be a problem here too but they tear a bait up really bad with all of them teeth, these baits are CRUSHED not shredded !!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

ClickerCrazy said:


> Gar Gar Gar!!!!! They are everywhere on the Ohio right now. Even hit at 20ft, especially if it is near a tributary mouth. I hope they go away soon. Seems it is like this at about the same time every year, around here anyway.


no Gar on the GMR this far north. seems to happen every year about this time. not sure if its out of hunger or they are crushing and eating anything that will pose a threat to their eggs and/or hatchlings. i seem to remember cleaning a few channels during a time like this one summer. to my suprise they even had other small channels half digested in their stomachs.


----------

